# Screwed again by Peppertree Atlantic Beach NC , Festiva and the Board !!!!



## allsmiles277 (Nov 29, 2016)

Well.....I should have known Peppertree would try to get blood out of a turnip. Maintenance fees have gone up again.....surprise surprise. I guess people are going to dump them now unless they are summer weeks. I can't blame them. I am glad that the ones I recently purchased are summer weeks. Thank God for that !!! Bankruptcy is in the near future for Section II of Peppertree Atlantic Beach, NC.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 29, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> Well.....I should have known Peppertree would try to get blood out of a turnip. Maintenance fees have gone up again.....surprise surprise. I guess people are going to dump them now unless they are summer weeks. I can't blame them. I am glad that the ones I recently purchased are summer weeks. Thank God for that !!! Bankruptcy is in the near future for Section II of Peppertree Atlantic Beach, NC.



Screwed again?  Do you want the property maintained or not?  I just heard that same thing today from another TUGGER/fellow resort owner, while talking to her about keeping maintenance fees unrealistically low.  Keeping maintenance fees low to appease the owners that don't think they should be raised can have detrimental effects on a resort. Compare PAB's mf the national average for timeshare maintenance fees.

I'm not a fan of Festiva or the handling of things at Peppertree Atlantic Beach.  In fact, I was just notified today that the transfer of my former ownership has been completed.  I didn't find the increase to $716 to be out of line compared to all the other resort 2BRs where I own.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Nov 29, 2016)

I think it is okay for prime summer weeks but late Fall, Winter and very early Spring in my opinion is a ripoff. Let the owners drop enough of them and see what happens....bankruptcy !!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 29, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> I think it is okay for prime summer weeks but late Fall, Winter and very early Spring in my opinion is a ripoff. Let the owners drop enough of them and see what happens....bankruptcy !!!!



How many resorts with fixed weeks have different maintenance fees for the different seasons?

Yes, it's a problem that wasn't foreseen most likely when the timeshare docs were set up.  This isn't an issue only at Peppertree Atlantic Beach or with Festiva and Peppertree's BOD.  Perhaps this is the only resort that you are familiar with, but this is not unique to PAB.

Most of these legacy resorts are doomed to failure in the future as off-season (and some prime season) owners start walking in greater numbers with each passing year.  Knowing this potential, will you continue trying to prop up the resort as a Summer weeks owner with your maintenance fees.  Older resorts take a ton of money to keep maintained. 

The Tugger that I had a conversation with today, that owns at a resort where I have been an owner since 1984, knows all to well, as I do, about a deteriorating resort with no end in sight.  The only recourse has been to bill special assessments to put a band-aid on things, afraid of raising maintenance fees to a level that ensures reserves.  But in the end, it's not increased maintenance fees per se that makes folks walk away from this never-ending obligation.  It's more the whole package; maintenance fees in general, deteriorating properties, delinquencies, changes to lifestyle and travel preferences, and a whole myriad of other things.  The fact that there have been no solutions to negate these things and come up with exit strategies is why resorts may be headed for bankruptcy. 

IMHO your blame is very misplaced.  I'm curious, with your past and present posts, why you keep buying into this resort.  Sure, you're buying Summer weeks, but in the end bankruptcy is bankruptcy.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Nov 29, 2016)

I agree with many of the things you addressed. I do tend to stay on one track when it is a much more complex situation. I am familiar with more than 1 timeshare complex and the ones I am familiar with do have the same problems. I think money is wasted at many timeshare complexes on extraneous issues and The Boards and management companies are all in the game. I do not want band aids to be put on things...I want Boards and Management companies to be honest with us and communicate instead of hiding from us. How can you trust people who are always hiding from you ? It did surprise me that maintenance fees went up. It's another nail in the coffin. I understand at Peppertree AB that The Board and Festiva were aware of major problems at least 2 years or more before they were forced to do something about it by their Insurance company and the Building Inspections Office. Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Shelleykc (Dec 6, 2016)

Do you have hard evidence that the Peppertree AB board and Festiva were in fact aware of major problems at PABII for 2 years or more prior to the condemnation of the decks and walkways?  If so, would you mind sharing?  Many of us blindly went into PABII after the bankruptcy of PABI.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 6, 2016)

Shelleykc said:


> Do you have hard evidence that the Peppertree AB board and Festiva were in fact aware of major problems at PABII for 2 years or more prior to the condemnation of the decks and walkways?  If so, would you mind sharing?  Many of us blindly went into PABII after the bankruptcy of PABI.


Did they break any N C laws?


----------



## allsmiles277 (Dec 6, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Did they break any N C laws?


I did get the information from reliable people and I do not want to give any names out. These people trusted me with the information and I will never give any names out. I wish I could but I gave my word I would not reveal anybody involved. As far as laws go I would think laws were broken but I am not familiar with the laws involved myself. I would say it was negligence but I am just a regular person.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2016)

Can you report them as a whistler blower to someone and not give your name?


----------



## allsmiles277 (Dec 7, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Can you report them as a whistler blower to someone and not give your name?


My lips are sealed.


----------



## Kozman (Dec 21, 2016)

Aside from the higher maintenance fees I'm more upset by their total lack of communication and super secret board meeting and election. I wish I could put them on double secret probation!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 28, 2016)

Can someone tell me what this resort is like to stay for a week?


----------



## elaine (Dec 28, 2016)

I used to own here. It's a good, family resort.  I would say units/furnishings are comparable to the older sections of Smuggs, when we stayed at Evergreen a few years ago-perfectly OK, but a bit dated, no Marriott pillow top beds, etc. Spread out grounds, well-maintained. Short walk across a small residential beach road. Uncrowded, fabulous super wide beach, as it is just Peppertree and a few houses. We had a number of very fun, laid back beach vacations with our kids. There was not a lot to do in Atlantic beach, but quite a bit in the surrounding area.


----------



## Kozman (Jan 3, 2017)

Went on Festiva.com/members to pay maintenance fees. Did not see any place to pay special assessment. Is it not due at this time? I see it was June 1 last year.


----------



## SheilaE (Jan 22, 2017)

My assessment showed on my Festive log-in to grudgingly pay my MF - separate invoice entry from MF.  Not due til May-June


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 3, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> How many resorts with fixed weeks have different maintenance fees for the different seasons?


Almost no timeshares would have different maintenance fees for different seasons, whether fixed weeks or floating weeks.  In most (perhaps all) states it would be illegal to do so.  And this makes sense.  Maintenance fees are expenses of ownership, which do not differ materially by the season of your week.  They are not related to supply and demand for the week.  That is relevant to the sales price but not the maintenance fees.  These comments do not apply to property taxes, which in Florida (and possibly elsewhere) vary by season.  That also makes sense, because property taxes are based on value, which often varies by season.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red Flag, to an above post comment. Are you saying your special assessment is due May - June this year? When does your fiscal year start for the resort operations?
When does your board start their planning process?.


----------



## elaine (Feb 4, 2017)

I think what most newer resorts do--ponts based--is the only way in the long run to make resorts with large off-season segments viable. It subsidizes low months with lower points cost to book and lower annual fees based upon points owned.
But, it likely makes the high weeks (summer at pab) much more expensive. Would you want to pay double or even triple the annual fee for a summer week? For ex, let's take dvc in a place like Hilton head with decent shoulder seasons charges. It's triple to book summmer as Jan.
I expect marriottts thru their points are similar. I read that the annual fees thru M points are much higher for those who converted to points vs keeping their floating summmer hhi weeks. It was good for those wanting other places, but not goood if they just wanted to go back to hhi in the summer. No easy fix, that's for sure.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 5, 2017)

elaine said:


> I think what most newer resorts do--ponts based--is the only way in the long run to make resorts with large off-season segments viable. It subsidizes low months with lower points cost to book and lower annual fees based upon points owned.
> But, it likely makes the high weeks (summer at pab) much more expensive. Would you want to pay double or even triple the annual fee for a summer week? For ex, let's take dvc in a place like Hilton head with decent shoulder seasons charges. It's triple to book summmer as Jan.
> I expect marriottts thru their points are similar. *I read that the annual fees thru M points are much higher for those who converted to points vs keeping their floating summmer hhi weeks. *It was good for those wanting other places, but not goood if they just wanted to go back to hhi in the summer. No easy fix, that's for sure.


With Marriott if you own a week and enroll it in the points program, you still own the week and pay maintenance fees only for the owned week.  So if you own a summer week at HHI and want to go in the summer, you simply reserve your week and do not use points.  It is true that if you do not own a week and want to buy enough points in the Marriott system to go to HHI in the summer you will pay much higher maintenance fees on your points.  Weeks owners decide each year whether to use their week or convert it to points for that year only, but their maintenance fees are still the week-based fees.


----------

